# 450 law question



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok just wanted to through this out there. I thought the dnr legalized the straight walled cartridges along with the whole 450 craze last year. A gun shop owner just told me I was wrong that they legalized it and they just extended the trial period two years because of so many violations in the SLP involving centerfires. So does anyone know the real scoop? Thx


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The shop owner is passing along fake news.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Thx


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I’ve heard this caliber is also legal for use in Iowa for deer during their gun season. Usually their gun season hunters use muzzle loaders and shotguns.

Can anybody confirm if this caliber/gun is legal to hunt deer with in Iowa please?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeah, the gun shop told you wrong.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No on e knows about Ioway.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Actually i did read it is legal in iowa


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I’ve heard this caliber is also legal for use in Iowa for deer during their gun season. Usually their gun season hunters use muzzle loaders and shotguns.
> 
> Can anybody confirm if this caliber/gun is legal to hunt deer with in Iowa please?


From 2017.

*New law allows approved pistol cartridges for use in rifles to hunt deer*

http://www.iowadnr.gov/About-DNR/DN...tol-cartridges-for-use-in-rifles-to-hunt-deer

Page 31 of the Iowa Hunting and Trapping Regulations.
Iowa Hunting and Trapping Regulations, Full Book

*Handguns/Rifles:* 
Center-fire handguns .357 caliber or larger, and rifles shooting straight wall ammunition with an expanding-type bullet. Minimum barrel length for all handguns is 4 inches. No shoulder stock or long barrel modifications are allowed in late muzzleloader season. 
Hunters age 16 and under may not use any handguns. Hunters ages 17 through 20 must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or spouse who is at least 21 years old to use a handgun. 
The following center-fire cartridges may be used, along with others not identified in this list that meet the straight-walled cartridge criteria in the next section below: .357 Magnum, .357 Maximum, .375 Winchester, .38 Super, .40 S&W, .401 Powermag, 10 mm Auto, .41 Remington Magnum, .41 Action Express, .44 S&W Special, .44 Remington Magnum, .44 Automag, .444 Marlin, .445 Super Mag, .45 ACP, .45 Colt, .45 Super Mag, .45 Winchester Magnum, .45 Silhouette, .450 Bushmaster, .451 Detonics, .454 Casull, .45-70 Govt., .460 Rowland, .460 S&W Mag, .475 Widley Magnum, .475 Linebaugh, .480 Ruger, .50 Action Express, .50 Linebaugh, .50 Beowulf and .500 S&W Mag. 

*Allowable Straight-walled Cartridge Criteria: *

■ Center-fired straight-walled rimless cartridges chambered for handgun use with bullets from 0.357” to 0.500” diameter and a case length from 0.850” to 1.800.” 
■ Center-fired straight-walled rimmed cartridges chambered for handgun use with bullets from 0.357” to 0.500” diameter with a case length from 1.285” to 1.800.”


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

petronius said:


> From 2017.
> 
> *New law allows approved pistol cartridges for use in rifles to hunt deer*
> 
> ...


Petronius,

Now that’s the way to answer a question clearly and accurately. I like it!

Thank you for taking the time to find and post it. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Petronius,
> 
> Now that’s the way to answer a question clearly and accurately. I like it!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to find and post it. It is much appreciated.


Thank you. 
I know how much it bothers me when I get back a half answer, or one where the person says they don't know for sure but they think it's ok, etc.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Thus explaining why Traditions is now offering the 450 Bushmaster. One of their largest promotors are Lee and Tiffany Lakosky, so I'm sure they will have those in the woods this year, along with the muzzleloaders.


----------

